# Popular Rock and Country Songs About Judgment Day and the Hereafter



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2014)

This one is from Johnny Cash.  Please add any of your favs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2014)

oooooh I love this thread already thanks SB.. I have so many which I love


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2014)

I have left strict instructions for this to be played at my funeral...my absolute favourite... it only took me about 100 times of listening to it not to cry when I heard it..it's soo beautiful..


----------



## Bee (Dec 1, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


>



This one reminds me of my eldest son who as a teenager was a drummer in a local pop group and they always included this song in the gigs they used to play at, the groups singer did a fine damn job of the song.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 2, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUyxiI-TY3c&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Lyn (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 4, 2014)

Maybe this one does not quite fit the requirements, but I always liked it.


----------



## Rob (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Guitarist (Apr 18, 2016)

I have loved this song since I was a little girl.  I had this very same record -- I remember that Dot ?label!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2017)

People get ready
There's a train a comin'
You don't need no baggage
You just get on board
All you need is faith
To hear the diesels hummin'
You don't need no ticket
You just thank the Lord

So people get ready
There'a a train to Jordan
Picking up passengers
Coast to coast
Faith is the key
Open the doors and board them
There's hope for all
Among those loved the most

There ain't no room
For the hopeless sinner
Who would hurt all mankind
Just to save his own
Have pity on those whose
Chances grow thinner
There's no hiding place
Against the Kingdom's throne

So people get ready
There's a train a comin'
You don't need no baggage
You just get on board
All you need is faith
To hear the diesels hummin'
Don't need no ticket
You just thank the Lord


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2017)




----------

